
Tell HN: Review my startup and get it for free until 2020 - ne01
Hi HN,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sunsed.com is a programmable website builder (like Weebly but for developers).<p>It has a cool programming language that allows you to create your own HTML tags to abstract different parts of your websites (something like React.js but server side).<p>The product is at it&#x27;s early stage, and I&#x27;m in desperate need of your help and feedback!<p>Just open an account, then write about what you think on your blog, tweet about it or shoot us an email yourfriends@sunsed.com and we will thank you with a ~2 years free account.<p>Thank you so much!<p>-Sed :)
======
smt88
\- loads very slowly (Pixel 1, latest Firefox, latest Android) and renders
slowly/choppily

\- Custom languages would be a dealbreaker for me. Just use XML or HAML or
something.

\- Why use this over SquareSpace (for non-devs) or almost-free S3 (for devs)?

\- Why a custom cloud editor?

~~~
ne01
Thank you for your comment!

Except your first point (I don't know why it was slow on your side), we are
working on the rest by adding more value with useful libraries that makes web
development easier for developers.

~~~
smt88
It's probably slow because the page is loading almost 3MB, and it has a ton of
JavaScript. It's an informational page -- what is all that JS doing?

Also, I'm still wondering what niche you're trying to fill. For someone who
doesn't want to touch code, there's SquareSpace (which I believe is cheaper).

For someone who doesn't mind code, there are a million static site generators
that will deploy to S3 or Digital Ocean or whatever. They get the same amount
of customization and it's almost totally free.

So what is someone paying for when they pay you?

~~~
ne01
Except for the syntax highlighter (prism.min.js) and YouTube video I think
there is no other JavaScript library.

Could you please double check the performance on Firefox? I think the issue
was with grayscale filter in CSS.

> For someone who doesn't mind code, there are a million static site
> generators that will deploy to S3 or Digital Ocean or whatever. They get the
> same amount of customization and it's almost totally free.

You are right! The competition is crazy! I HOPE that creating tags that make
it easier for designers/developers to build websites faster/easier could be
the reason.

So for example, to create a slideshow in HTML all you have to do is to use
<remark:it> tag and put the slideshow content inside that tag.

And here is the source code for that tag:
[https://github.com/SunSed/remark](https://github.com/SunSed/remark)

So imagine if there was 1000s of tags like that one that makes web development
like Lego peaces that you put together.

What do you think?

Can I email you and continue the chat over email? :)

~~~
smt88
Sure, feel free to email me.

> _So imagine if there was 1000s of tags like that one that makes web
> development like Lego peaces that you put together._

For marketing, e-commerce, blogs, etc., this experience already exists with
SquareSpace and its competitors (Wix, Weebly, WordPress, Drupal, etc.) Those
platforms can all be pretty close to drag-and-drop without any coding
required, but with all the necessary hooks for people who know
HTML/CSS/JavaScript.

~~~
ne01
Thanks! I'll email you! Connect with me on Twitter @sed_seyedi

